# Bar/Bat Mitzvah Photography



## photoguy87 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am about to expand my photography business from sports to parties and events, specifically Bar/Bat Mitzvah's and was just trying to get some advice from anyone who is doing this.  Mainly just trying to see how people price the event (s) and what you guys do about providing CD's of the images (high or low res images?).  I want to provide my clients with a photo album as well as a CD, but I was worried that if I provide the CD of high res images that people wouldn't purchase the album.  Any advice you can give is greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

Sam


----------



## CCericola (Feb 21, 2012)

Make what you want them to buy part of the package. You can offer a package with an album, a package with a DVD, and a package that contains both. Any extra prints sold should just be icing. That way they don't think you are nickel and diming them.

Bar/Bat Mitzvahs are awesome. You do all the ceremony pictures and formals on Thursday ( I have never been to one that allowed photography during the actual ceremony, but I understand there are differant rules depending on the denomination) So you get to set the scene, take extra time, and Uncle Bob is not getting in your way. Then you also shoot the party which is more journalistic and less formal. You should also include a "graduate/senior" session as well on another day. To some of the girls (and some boys) , this is really important.


----------



## photoguy87 (Feb 21, 2012)

Christina,

Thank you so much for this information it is really helpful.  I'm actually jewish so at least I have that advantage of knowing what to shoot/be ready for during the party and planning stages.  The main thing I definitely don't want to do is have people feel like I'm nickle and diming them. Would you suggest then to just give them low res images on the CD?


----------



## Bossy (Feb 21, 2012)

Why would you only offer low res images?


----------



## CCericola (Feb 21, 2012)

What I do, and this is only one way, is I have calculated what I need to make on events like this to stay in business. I price for the whole thing, so if they don't buy anything else then I'm still good. Extra purchases from family members do happen often, but I'm not depending on those sales. It gives you a sales opportunity to offer addons for free if you need to close the sale. ABC, Always Be Closing!


----------



## photoguy87 (Feb 21, 2012)

Bossy:  I wouldn't only offer low res images.  I'd only put these images on a CD for posting on a blog or website or something.  I would have all the high res images available on my site for purchasing.  What I'd also do is meet with the client after the party/event to go through the photos to be placed in an album.  If they want extra copies they would then have to buy them off my site.  

Christina: I see your point.  That definitely makes sense.  Do you by chance have a place online or otherwise to buy nice photo albums?  Everytime I try to searchon google for them it brings up the preprinted photo books only.  I'd like to find somewhere that offers the nice ones where you can actually place the photos in.

Thanks!!


----------



## CCericola (Feb 21, 2012)

Are you looking for pro printed albums or slip in albums? Slip in albums are considered below printed albums. I only use Kiss Albums and Queensberry now. Millers also has pretty nice stuff. For slip in albums I used to use Albums Inc. I haven't used them since 04 I think. So I can't comment on their service now. But they had albums, pages and mats. (I used to use them for studio samples so I could swap out photos)


----------



## photoguy87 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am looking for the slip in albums that have like pages that fit 8x10 and 4x6 prints (both landscape and portrait).  I will check out that Albums Inc. site to see if they still operate or if they got what I'm looking for.  It's hard to find those slip in albums these days for some reason.


----------



## CCericola (Feb 21, 2012)

Because it is like looking for a cassette tape. They were replaced by printed albums.


----------



## photoguy87 (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah I figured that's what happed.  I hate that though I like the classic way of doing that, less hassel haha.


----------



## CCericola (Feb 23, 2012)

Looks like Albums Inc still has most of the same stuff I remember. Including the albums, mats and various folios.


----------



## photoguy87 (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah they seem good for sure.  I'll look at them a little more though.  Another guy I was talking too said he uses a site called zookie.com.  It's digital books but they look really nice and he just gives the pics to his clients and tells them to make the book.  Seems like the right move since those types of albums are really personal.  What you think?


----------

